# The best chocolate souffle recipe!



## chefladine (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello I am a personal chef and I just recently joined this site to see if I could connect with other chefs to exchange ideas, recipes, knowledge and just to make some other chef friends. I am on the hunt for an amazing chocolate souffle recipe that is faultless with a very light texture and rich flavor. There happens to be a restaurant in San Fransisco called Gary Danko that makes one like what I am looking for (so I've heard). I look forward to your responses!


----------



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't help you with the souffle recipe but did want to say, "Welcome!"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, Welcome from me as well. I'll move this to the appropriate forum. We encourage you to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,

Mezzaluna


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

chefladine said:


> Hello I am a personal chef and I just recently joined this site to see if I could connect with other chefs to exchange ideas, recipes, knowledge and just to make some other chef friends. I am on the hunt for an amazing chocolate souffle recipe that is faultless with a very light texture and rich flavor. There happens to be a restaurant in San Fransisco called Gary Danko that makes one like what I am looking for (so I've heard). I look forward to your responses!


Hi and welcome. I have posted my recipe below. Lightness in texture will almost certainly be down to your technique and the recipe does not come with a faultless guarantee. I don't know how experienced you are but I went into a fair bit of detail for the benefit of less experienced readers.

Oh and I am from foreign parts so my measurements are metric.
[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]
Hot chocolate soufflé

Ingredients

200g good quality chocolate

100 g unsalted butter plus extra for greasing ramekin

2tbs sugar plus extra for coating ramekin

450ml milk

2tbs cocoa powder

70g plain flour

4 egg yolks

8 egg whites

1 vanilla pod

100ml heavy cream

Method

Prepare the ramekins or soufflé dish by chilling them in the fridge or freezer. Coat the inside of the ramekin/dish with melted butter, then coat the butter with sugar and put them back in the fridge.
Split the vanilla pod lengthways, scoop out the seeds and add the pod and seeds to the milk together with cocoa powder and sugar. Heat the milk till almost boiling and leave to cool and infuse.

Make a dry roux by melting 50g of the butter and adding the flour, make sure you cook the roux for a few minutes. Leave to cool.
Make a ganache by melting the chocolate in a bain marie and add 50g of butter and the cream.
Discard vanilla pod and slowly add the flavoured milk to the roux over a gentle heat. Alternate between a whisk and a spoon to avoid it becoming to sticky and lumpy. Work at it, it is supposed to be smooth but thick, cook it out for a minute or two and allow to cool a little.
Add the ganache to the mixture and stir it in.
Add the yolks and stir them in.
Whisk the egg whites to stiff peaks. Take one third of the egg whites and gently whisk them into the chocolate mixture to loosen it. Carefully fold the remaining two thirds in about three stages.
Pour mixture into prepared ramekins or dish and tap a couple of times on a firm surface to make sure the mixture has filled the bottom evenly. Run your thumb around the edge of each dish and bake in a preheated oven at 180C. For a conventional gas oven it will take around 16-18 minutes, a convection or fan assisted will be around 12-14 mins.


----------



## chefladine (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the recipe sorry for the late response, things have been hectic at work for a while. That recipe looks amazing I like the idea of making a ganache, its something I have not seen an many souffle recipes. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello Chefladine! Welcome to the club. Well, I can't be much of help your the recipe your looking at and also, I think you are better than me.

I share some with you with other dishes if you like. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif

This picture looks soo good with a nice presentation as well. haven't tried to make even one of this dessert but, I really love to try it sometimes.

I just have to save this recipe and someday, I will try making some. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif Thanks!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mexican chocolate makes for a very interesting souffle. There's enough going on in the chocolate (Ibarra or Abuelita are good brands) that it simplifies the rest of the preparation. You don't even need a roux.

To make 8 individual souffles or one large one, prep the ramekin(s) with butter and cinnamon sugar. For the souffle "batter," melt five discs of chocolate in a stick of butter; whisk in eight egg yolks; then fold in eight egg whites beaten to peaks. I serve it with a rum flavored _creme anglaise_, but you could use whipped cream.

BDL


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Fantastic result Bazza! I have to try that. Looks easy, but I'm sure it isn't.


----------



## lupe25 (May 27, 2010)

My favorite chocolate souffle recipe is an old and true recipe by Graham Kerr.  I can post it if that is allowed and copy it from his cookbook.  Does anyone know if I'm allowed to do this??

Carol


----------



## user99 (Feb 14, 2011)

The ingredient list should be fine as it is not covered by copyright but you can't just cut and paste the whole article.


----------

